# why no verizon development sub forum?



## snapz54 (Jul 24, 2011)

why?


----------



## BeansTown106 (Aug 20, 2011)

snapz54 said:


> why?


theres one there now and theres arleady something in it


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

It was created more than several hours before OP posted his topic here (by me).


----------



## snapz54 (Jul 24, 2011)

yarly said:


> It was created more than several hours before OP posted his topic here (by me).


I refreshed and did not see it, I'm not sure that's correct. I just think my local time isn't configured in the forum necessarily

THANKS BEANS, looking forward to all you do. You did some work on the Droid X that I really appreciated. Glad to be back with you!


----------

